# Bumps on Rylee



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee has two bumps on her face. They almost look like pimples. One is on the middle of her bottom mouth lip. Sort of also looks like a skin tag. She has had it there for some time. Now I have found a new small pink bump on the corner of her left eye. Does anyone know what these could be?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine had a pimple like bump on her body and it was a sabaceous cyst. Nothing serious. He squeezed it and it went away but now she has another one on her neck.:blink:
She also has a tiny pimple bump on her eyelid but I have not got that checked out yet.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie has what look like whiteheads, two of them on her back. At first I thought they were pimples. Her vet said that they're warts (oh, the indignity!) and were harmless (except to her pride). They don't hurt and don't grow.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I would get them confirmed as to what they are - the next time you go to the vet. The one on the eyelid (seems very common in several breeds of dogs - and I have had them removed when they start becoming bothersome). 

The vet may also tell you to watch how fast the bumps grow (take a piece of paper - put it over the bump and draw it.. save the paper and come back or if you are super fancy and have calipers (or are a plant nerd like me.. ) you can measure it using calipers and keep a chart (not that i.. science nerd would ever be that anal..cough, cough). 
But these bumps are fairly common at least in the dogs I've had.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you all so much. The one on her mouth has been there forever. The one near her eye I have just noticed. You all gave me a great sense of relief.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky had one of those removed during his last dental. The vet called it a fatty tumor. Totally harmless. He has a few on his back that are like the pimples mentioned by a few, and she said they were warts. We could have them removed, but they might just grow back.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Now that I think of it she has one since she was a year old. I thought she had that spot because I had her micro chipped and that was the chip. I do think I will have something done about the one near her eye. The one on her mouth I tried to use wart remover but did it not work. My son had a skin tag and the Dr. told him to tie it off with dental floss and save some money by not having it surgely removed. He tied it off but it took 2 weeks to fall off. I know I won't be able to do that to Rylee. I may try the wart remover again but not on the one next to her eye.


----------

